# Pathways



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello everybody.

I have no idea if this will make much sense to be honest  

I have been aware for the last few difficult years that my life is missing some spiritual pathway/guidance. I do believe this is essential - for me anyway. 

I have no family or friends who have any particular belief systems that I'm aware of. My parents did have me christened - I think because it was what was done really  .

I don't really know where to start. I don't know very much about all the different religions so don't know which one might 'feel right' for me. In fact - is that even the right way to think about it? 

I wondered whether I should buy a book about different religions and see if any made me think 'yes, thats what I think too'! But of course, there is bound to be author interpretation. I imagine so much is also about feeling comfortable in the environment.

I try to connect with the earth as much as I can - walking the dog, appreciating the mountains etc. But I suffer from depression and sometimes find my emotions are quite blunted. So thats doesn't always give me the kind of peaceful, and appreciation that I KNOW it should, and would if I could connect more.

I would love to hear your thoughts on this, and any help you can offer in the beginning of what I hope will be a truly good journey for me.

Love

Emma x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Em and welcome 

So you're on the path of discovery - how exciting  But of course wondering which way to turn can be a difficult process but one we all go through in this life 

Yes you could get a book but personally I feel that that will only be the theory - with all religions it's experience that matters - and the experience is what cements our faith. I can't speak for the other religions on the board, but in the Christian church there are wonderful courses available to people enquiring or generally wanting to find out more:
Alpha course, Emmaus courses, Saints Alive courses - indeed you may even find that a nearby local church is holding one of these courses or know of one that is.

It's worth enquiring. Or google the Alpha site;

http://uk.alpha.org/findacourse/

You know Em some of my best  times are spent whilst walking the dog! 
Please do pm me if you want to ask any other questions 

God bless,

Dibley x

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you for replying Dibley  

I shall look at the website and see which others I can find.

I am increasingly finding it very hard to understand why I'm here and would like to try and find some answers or purpose. I do feel that this will be through a spiritual pathway. It would also be nice to feel guided and supported in times of difficulty and loneliness.

I'm not asking for much am I


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Emma - if you don't ask, you don't get! 

Mmmmm- *'why am I here?'* - the hardest question of all - some days I think I know the answer to that one and other days...  
Maybe I'll never truly know the answer to this one, well not this side of heaven 

All we can do is to, 'get up & try our best to enjoy life, and help others to the same' - and for me, at the end of the day, I thank God for it all 

Dibs x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Emma,

Lovely to see you posting here. I have seen you around on other boards. I really hope that your journey to find out about the meaning of life and about God will bring you into a place in your life. As Dibley says, we don't have all the answers. God does, but He doesn't always share them with us. I too wasn't bought up in a Christian household as such, although I went to a Catholic school when I was younger and attended mass. Like you, by the time I reached my teenaged years I felt there was something missing in my life. I wanted to know where I belonged and who I belonged to. From that time I have always had God in my life and I'm not saying life has always been easy but He has always been there for me. Knowing that I am loved so immeasurably has changed my life.

I wish you all the best in your journey of discovery. Check out the Alpha link. It really is a fantastic way to find out more.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Sasha  

Thank you for the welcome. I have  noticed you around the boards too and always remember you from your signature strip. I lost my partner to the dreaded cancer when I was 30 years old and he was 42. He already had 2 children and we never thought about the possibility of storing sperm - and the hospital never mentioned it. By the time we thought about it, it was too late as he had begun chemotherapy. Ah well, nothing to be done about that now. So pleased to read of your LO.

I think its because of having no partner or children that makes me wonder what on earth my use is here. In the dark days I feel I shall always be alone and have to tell myself there must be a reason why I'm here. Hopefully it will become clearer to me one day. 

I have already realised there are more groups etc in my area than I thought. I might make contact with some and see how it feels. There is a Quaker group, a Buddist group, a baptist church at the top of the road, and the church where I was christened is also a short walk from me.

I must dash - my 10 year old niece is looking over my shoulder wanting some hot chocolate before bed  . The 13 year old is quiet now - as in, trying to pretend she's not here and then I might foregt its bedtime    

I hope you're having a nice weekend 

Emma x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Emma,

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your partner to cancer and then had a failed adoption a few years later. There are few things in life which can be so traumatic and heartbreaking. I felt that same fear of being left alone. I think once you've experienced the loss of someone close to you its hard to trust that it won't happen again. Even now I sometimes struggle to trust God with my daughter's life & well being. Its a process, but I know He doesn't love me any the less because of it. Please feel free to IM me anytime if you want to chat.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------

